# Daddy gets the best pics



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nick got pictures at luch today with the Dslr. Phone Cameras are great but you can't beat the real thing. 
I just love these. Hope you do too.









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Love that second one, willow looks like such a loving big sis


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I think she is trying to steal his tug but it doesn't matter. I'm totally in love with her. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Such cute pictures Looks like Willow was having a chat with Ozzy Jake looks so sweet I want to pat his head


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous pictures Donna - or should I say nick! 
I can't pick a favourite x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I love them all too. Thanks Nick.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gosh looks at Jakes eyes! Stunning boy!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

I love DSLR picks. Those camera's take such good pictures. 

Ozzy and Willow are so nice with eachother! Can we have more videos?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

aaaaww love the one of Willow and Ozzy x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

such cute pics, and they are so clear with the camera


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Donna they are fab, love the one with Willow swooping in to take Ozzy's raggy 😃


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely pictures, Jakes face is just so scrummy and such a lovely clear pic, Willow looks like she is talking out of the side of her mouth to Ozzy 'if you don't give me this toy I'm going to......'!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Lovely pictures, Jakes face is just so scrummy and such a lovely clear pic, Willow looks like she is talking out of the side of her mouth to Ozzy 'if you don't give me this toy I'm going to......'!


It's like you know her


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> It's like you know her


:smile::smile::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Those are such cute pictures!!! I love them all . . . but Jake just steals my heart with those bedroom eyes!!! Hes adorable!!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Great pictures, all of them! It's exciting seeing Ozzy grow up 

Xx

https://en-gb.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh Donna they are FAB photos - the one of ozzy in full launch mode at willow is amazing... He looks like a cartoon x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oh Donna they are FAB photos - the one of ozzy in full launch mode at willow is amazing... He looks like a cartoon x


It is hard to tell from the picture but she saw him coming and slammed the breaks on. 
My husbands camera is amazing. (and it should be for the $$$)


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Amazing pictures - all of them.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha I didn't notice little willow lying down on that last pic, they are great - very crisp.
We shall all look forward to many more pics so nick can practice his techniques and get value for money x


----------



## kimmie (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful dogs


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am in awe of those photos, they are incredible action shots.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Love all the pics. Well done daddy! Keep it up!


----------

